# VGOD Pro 150 vs Minikin V2?



## ivc_mixer (19/2/17)

Hi,

I want to get myself a new mod, now that I have eventually found a awesome atomiser with great taste (thanks again @Kaos) but I am stuck between two:
VGOD Pro 150
Minikin V2

I know there is quite a price difference between them, but apart from that, which one and why?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to get myself a new mod, now that I have eventually found a awesome atomiser with great taste (thanks again @Kaos) but I am stuck between two:
> VGOD Pro 150
> ...



I would take the Minikin in a heartbeat! I didn't like my VGod Pro 150 one bit... the button rattled and it whined depending on what batteries were inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/2/17)

Many thanks @Rob Fisher! The small things one does not know before buying expensive equipment. 

Can I take it one further then, the Minikin vs the Sigelei Fuchai?


----------



## snakevape (19/2/17)

Minikin definitely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (19/2/17)

I have the VGOD 150, apart from not having SS TC mode, I really like the mod. Has not sipped a beat so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (19/2/17)

I have the Vgod Pro, also never missed a beat. The Minkin V2 looks good too..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Many thanks @Rob Fisher! The small things one does not know before buying expensive equipment.
> 
> Can I take it one further then, the Minikin vs the Sigelei Fuchai?



Sure you can take it further... I have had both and while they both performed really well the Minikin just always felt better... Asmodus Products I feel are really superior to most Chinese products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yagya (19/2/17)

Minikin V2 for hard hitting anything any day.
the curve setting ia also a big plus on this mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/2/17)

Many thanks to everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (19/2/17)

glad we could point you into the right direction.
let us hear what you eventually got and how it vapes.
enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DominionZA (20/2/17)

Only problem with the Minikin is you cannot charge and use it same time. Big issue for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (20/2/17)

DominionZA said:


> Only problem with the Minikin is you cannot charge and use it same time. Big issue for me.


Just get an extra set of batteries then  Never really good for a battery to be used while charging to be honest. Shortens its life span and diminishes performance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/2/17)

I have both and use them with equal frequency. The VGOD pips my daily usage purely because it fits in my pocket whereas the minikin does not (unless you want stares for the unfortunate bulge in your pocket )

It may be controversial, but i think the build quality on the VGOD is superior to the Minikin... The VGOD is made from high-end carbon fiber plates, brushed stainless steel case & chromed components and feels premium in your hand. The form factor of the Minikin is better and feels fantastic in you hand - just a pocket problem...

Both of mine are the same age and I don't have a single nick or scratch on my black VGOD whereas my Minikin shows it's war wounds more prominently. As per the pic below, the atty rash on the minikin is severe vs the stainless steel "protection" offered by the VGOD.

Both mods are winners and if they were to steal either one - i would replace them (both) in a heartbeat.

If I got a bonus this month - I would get another VGOD (with the Pro RDTA)

Good luck...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## DominionZA (20/2/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Just get an extra set of batteries then  Never really good for a battery to be used while charging to be honest. Shortens its life span and diminishes performance.



That is of no consequence to me to be honest. I prefer to have my mod on charge while sitting at my desk, and fully charged when I leave it. For the convenience, I am prepared to replace batteries from time to time.

My Alien hardly ever has the battery cover opened. Brilliant mod. Seems to balance charge quite well too.

NB: I do have another set of batteries. But they for when I go to a braai or something, and end up depleting the batteries (IE: backup).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have both and use them with equal frequency. The VGOD pips my daily usage purely because it fits in my pocket whereas the minikin does not (unless you want stares for the unfortunate bulge in your pocket )
> 
> It may be controversial, but i think the build quality on the VGOD is superior to the Minikin... The VGOD is made from high-end carbon fiber plates, brushed stainless steel case & chromed components and feels premium in your hand. The form factor of the Minikin is better and feels fantastic in you hand - just a pocket problem.



And there you go and confuse me again.... *sigh* lol
But I must admit, looks wise, the VGOD is much more beautiful. I saw some this weekend at VCorp and that is where I got confused as before then I was Minikin all the way.



Mr_Puffs said:


> Just get an extra set of batteries then  Never really good for a battery to be used while charging to be honest. Shortens its life span and diminishes performance.



I always have extra batteries - I actually have 3 today as I recently started pulling at 80W. At least two on average. As they saying goes "With batteries always carry spares as two is one and one is none"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (20/2/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to get myself a new mod, now that I have eventually found a awesome atomiser with great taste (thanks again @Kaos) but I am stuck between two:
> VGOD Pro 150
> ...


Definitely the Minikin. As Uncle @Rob Fisher said the button on the Vgod will beat the mating call of even the most majestic of rattle snakes anyday... Also the carbon fibre stickers after a while begins to lift ever so slightly. Small things that take away from the value.

I had the Fuchai 213 Plus and everything was decent except for the fact that as soon as the screen went off and you fire it it had a second delay before starting to fire as if it was coming out of sleep mode. Just ruined the whole experience for me. Got a Minikin 1.5 Boost 2 days ago and can't be happier.. Great chip, the buttons feel solid and over all the modes are on point.


DominionZA said:


> That is of no consequence to me to be honest. I prefer to have my mod on charge while sitting at my desk, and fully charged when I leave it. For the convenience, I am prepared to replace batteries from time to time.
> 
> My Alien hardly ever has the battery cover opened. Brilliant mod. Seems to balance charge quite well too.
> 
> NB: I do have another set of batteries. But they for when I go to a braai or something, and end up depleting the batteries (IE: backup).


Yeah if your not worried about replacing them quicker then that's fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Eldene (20/2/17)

Just a quick question on the Minikin V2, and i don't mean to derail the thread.Is the body made out of aluminium or plastic? I know its a dump question ,but i have never seen one in real life. I am also interested in getting either the full chrome or gold edition .


----------



## gdigitel (20/2/17)

Eldene said:


> Just a quick question on the Minikin V2, and i don't mean to derail the thread.Is the body made out of aluminium or plastic? I know its a dump question ,but i have never seen one in real life. I am also interested in getting either the full chrome or gold edition .


Aluminium

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (20/2/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Definitely the Minikin. As Uncle @Rob Fisher said the button on the Vgod will beat the mating call of even the most majestic of rattle snakes anyday... Also the carbon fibre stickers after a while begins to lift ever so slightly. Small things that take away from the value.
> 
> I had the Fuchai 213 Plus and everything was decent except for the fact that as soon as the screen went off and you fire it it had a second delay before starting to fire as if it was coming out of sleep mode. Just ruined the whole experience for me. Got a Minikin 1.5 Boost 2 days ago and can't be happier.. Great chip, the buttons feel solid and over all the modes are on point.
> 
> Yeah if your not worried about replacing them quicker then that's fine.



But what about the backup set of batteries for your backup batteries?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/4/17)

Okay now that this has simmered down and you guys probably have experience on both devices, I really need your advice.

I currently have a Smok G-Priv and I am getting bored. I need a new toy.

*VGOD Pro 150 or Minikin V2 and why?*


----------



## Fuzz (6/4/17)

If you like using SS temp control, get a minikin. The VGod doesn't support that.

I've got both, I love the compact size of the VGod, and the battery life from it is insane! The VGod is my everyday carry as well. It's versatile and super smooth. The minikin is also great, the touch screen can be iffy at times, but it's not a deal breaker. I feel like the Minikin hits harder than the VGod, but it's barely noticeable. Another plus to the VGod is the carry case it comes with.

The VGod also supports balanced charging at 2A vs the minikin at 1A, along with pass through mode (you can't puff on a minikin while it charges).

Overall, both are great devices, but I'm leaning heavily towards my VGod here if I had to pick one device.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Pixstar (6/4/17)

Still loving the VGOD and agree, the carry case is so useful. I don't own a Minkin V2 but have used one, great device, very nice fit and finish. If you're bored lol, I'd suggest a DNA device rather?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/4/17)

Got the Minikin V2 and I love it! Yes, the touch screen does take getting used to and depends on how you hold it, it may activate the screen - you need to slide your finger down to unlock it - but you quickly learn how to bypass that. It fits very well in my hand and holding something like my SMOK Quantum now feels almost uncomfortable. Battery life is also much better than previous mods I owned with a set lasting me almost a day, which is not bad considering I run at 100W.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/4/17)

Pixstar said:


> Still loving the VGOD and agree, the carry case is so useful. I don't own a Minkin V2 but have used one, great device, very nice fit and finish. If you're bored lol, I'd suggest a *DNA device rather?*



Which one? The boxer is sext but pricey


----------



## Pixstar (6/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Which one? The boxer is sext but pricey


Boxer is sexy AF! There's the Lost Vape Therion...


----------



## shabbar (6/4/17)

Pixstar said:


> Boxer is sexy AF! There's the Lost Vape Therion...



i love my therions , have the bf & the dna167

Reactions: Like 2


----------

